# CPT for Closure of Suprapubic Incision



## sofily (Oct 16, 2018)

I need help in coding this report.   The procedure performed is a " flexible cystoscopy, placement of 18-french council foley catheter, removal of suprapubic tube and closure of suprapubic incision"

Dr. coded a 52005 and 51102 but I don't feel I should bill the 51102 since no suprapubic tube was placed, there was already a tube in place, and the physician removed it and closed the suprapubic incision.   Can I code for the closure?

See attached note

Thank you.


----------

